# dillon lake



## twobob (Sep 24, 2004)

Rented a cabin at Dillon next week, havent fished there in a long time. Any suggestions on bass fishing? I heard they have stocked hybrid stripers. Any one fishing for them? Thanks in advance. Bob


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

been a while, but used to do well on cranks and carolina rigged lizards


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

The wipers are there - biologists told me they shocked them up to 17 inches long this spring, but I haven't heard much about anyone targeting them. I've heard small crankbaits have been doing well for lm. 4-inch worms can be great. I haven't been there for a few weeks, but I like lightly-weighted Dingers or other Senko-type worms around wood; buzzbaits; surface bits like Pop-Rs and Chug Bugs and white or chartreuse spinnerbaits.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

We are renting a cabin the week of the 24th for a couple days. I was wondering the same type of things. What areas are good in August for the hybrids, bass and catfish? Are there Saugeye or Walleye in Dillon? And, my wife always wants to catch Crappie.:F
Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

best bet for saugeye is below the dam.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Try some rapala DT 4 and DT 6 for bass and the wipers will hit the same thing, if you want to try shallow use a square billed crank like a bandit 100 or something similar, and the channel cats can be really good size in there, I never fish for them but I caught two this spring out there and one was 24 and one was 27 both on cranks. Good luck!


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. 
TwoBob, I didn't mean to hijack your thread. I just wanted to know the same things. Did you do any good this week? Did you leave us any fish to catch?

If there is anyone from that area, do you know of an old iron blast furnace somewhere south of the dam? It would be from the 1800's and might just be a pile of rocks by now. Just a hobby, industrial archeology. I've been to Buckeye Furnace.
Here's an interesting site if anyone else is interested. 
http://www.oldindustry.org/iron.html


----------



## twobob (Sep 24, 2004)

Jammer, the bass fishing waspretty tough but we did manage to get a few on spinnerbaits and cranks. The crappie and cats seem to be the way to go right now. I talked to a watercraft officer who said he has never seen any wipers taken out of there and has only talked to one guy who said he caught one. Good luck, Bob


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Jammer said:


> Thanks guys.
> TwoBob, I didn't mean to hijack your thread. I just wanted to know the same things. Did you do any good this week? Did you leave us any fish to catch?
> 
> If there is anyone from that area, do you know of an old iron blast furnace somewhere south of the dam? It would be from the 1800's and might just be a pile of rocks by now. Just a hobby, industrial archeology. I've been to Buckeye Furnace.
> ...


Dillon Falls, located downstream from the dam, is the site of the iron works founded by Moses Dillon in the early 1800s. There's not much evidence of it left, but you can find information at the public library in Zanesville (just ask at the reference desk).
As for fish at dillon: Lots of crappie, but tend to be small, lots of sunfish (also small, and a lot of greens), great channel cat lake, good numbers of bass. I haven't been there recently and I'm hearing small crankbaits one week and plastics the next, so be ready to try anything. Saugeye are stocked there, but most go through the dam, so the advice to fish below the dam for them is right on. The wipers are there, but I haven't caught any and I haven't seen anyone targeting them or talked to anyone who has.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks, I'll boat around and see what I can find. I'll have to stop and pick up a lake map. I thought I had one, but I guess it's Buckeye.

I'll check out the library if I have time. We are mainly fishing unless the weather doesn't cooperate.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

We had a good time, the cabins are great. Roomy and very clean. Parking was a hassle and driving to the marina and to the beach was kind of a pain.
We caught a few cats, largest was about 4#, a couple carp and sheephead, and a 10#+ leatherback turtle, he put up quite a fight. I thought I had a 20# cat.
There were so many shad my wife said you could walk across the lake on them.
There had been a couple Flatheads caught below the dam earlier in August.
No Iron Furnace found, but I did find some info at the Zanesville library. The original Furnace was built by Moses Dillon around 1816 and operated until the 1850's. He put a dam across near the falls and used the water power for several operations.


----------

